# My Rant



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Like many of you, I am very concerned with what is currently being debated across the country regarding our constitutional rights. I'm not a hunter, an LEO, or in the military.I am and avid shooter who takes the responsibility of gun ownership as a serious one.
After speaking to many of my friends and family, I find that the general public is under the assumption that anyone semi-related to the LE world is generally opposed to the 2nd ammendment. I will admit that at one time I thought the same. I spend a lot of time on this site. I guess I've been a member for several years at this point. The more I read, the more I realize that all of you are in the same fight as the rest of us. However, this is increasingly confusing to many folks given the agendas of many in politics, the mainstream media, and even police administration.

What I want to do here is say thanks to you guys. Thanks for standing by the foundation of this country even though it may not be the popular thing to do according to those in the media, or the guys upstairs in the office or the guys downtown on Capitol Hill.

- Rant Over


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> Like many of you, I am very concerned with what is currently being debated across the country regarding our constitutional rights. I'm not a hunter, an LEO, or in the military.I am and avid shooter who takes the responsibility of gun ownership as a serious one.
> After speaking to many of my friends and family, I find that the general public is under the assumption that anyone semi-related to the LE world is generally opposed to the 2nd ammendment. I will admit that at one time I thought the same. I spend a lot of time on this site. I guess I've been a member for several years at this point. The more I read, the more I realize that all of you are in the same fight as the rest of us. However, this is increasingly confusing to many folks given the agendas of many in politics, the mainstream media, and even police administration.
> 
> What I want to do here is say thanks to you guys. Thanks for standing by the foundation of this country even though it may not be the popular thing to do according to those in the media, or the guys upstairs in the office or the guys downtown on Capitol Hill.
> ...


Read this http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...-buy-back-022155231--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive been a life member since 1982 but I sent them a little extra
Just a FYI, If you are active military you get a free yearly membership while your active. I believe that sworn leo get a discount.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Wolfman said:


> Hear, hear. The Wolfman just upgraded his annual NRA membership to a lifetime membership (or until it is deemed a terrorist organization) and suggests others consider doing the same.
> 
> See you all in the Gulag.


Thanks to my federal income tax skyrocketing last week, this isn't the best time for large purchases.

However, I could afford a year's membership for someone else who can't. Maybe it's time to revive our NRA membership raffle?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Hear, hear. The Wolfman just upgraded his annual NRA membership to a lifetime membership (or until it is deemed a terrorist organization) and suggests others consider doing the same.
> 
> See you all in the Gulag.


I've been an NRA member for a long time. I've also joined Oath Keepers, and I've been trying to spread the word to everyone. I'm also taking new shooters to the range, and introducing them to the shooting world. Keep up the fight. Any unconstitutional law is not a law.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NRA Life Endowment Member, NRA-ILA Board Member


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I reupped my NRA membership this past December after being absent from it for 20+ years. To twist a quote from our VP, "It's critically important to join the NRA now, because the brainwashed masses think the 2nd amendment should be repealed"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

re-upped with the NRA just last week after letting my membership lapse due to their unwillingness to help Mass. gun owners, but right now their the only large lobbying organization for the 2nd amendment.


----------

